# Early Mk2 Rear bias valve source.



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

I know these are available for cheap, but I can't for the life of me find them.

The early style, that fits on the master cylinder.

Everywhere lists the late style for all cars now.

If anyone has a lead, please speak up. Thank you!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/235/2


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

greyhare said:


> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/235/2



Those are the ones, but there was a source for them for MUCH less. Like under $15 each. I need a few for a project, and having had a few apart to replace the orings, they are WAY to simple of a design to spend more then $20 on.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

The only thing I have seen for that low of a price are residual pressure valves; completely different purpose.


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the item linked above adjustable in any way or does it purely just reduce the rear line pressure?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

No adjustment. They are designed to give proper brake bias on a specific mode in stock condition.


----------

